# como hacer capturas con el pic16f877



## raul marquez (Oct 16, 2007)

hola a todos;

amigos estoy tratando de realizar un proyecto con el pic16f877, pero no entiendo como debo hacer las capturas osea no se como trabaja el modulo CCP en modo captura.
gracias por la colaboracion que me puedan prestar.


----------



## Ardogan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hola Raul. Según tengo entendido los módulos de captura toman el valor de un temporizador (un timer) cuando se presenta un evento en un pin configurado en modo de captura.
Con eventos me refiero a flanco ascendente, descendente, nivel alto, bajo.
El modulo de captura trabaja en conjunto con un temporizador (es decir, un contador cuya entrada de pulsos proviene de los pulsos de reloj del PIC, con opción de pre-escala).
Entonces, cuando ocurre un evento en el pin de captura (flanco ascendente por decir algo), se copia el contenido del temporizador a un registro específico (CCPR1).

También se genera una interrupción, que la podés usar o no según lo que quieras hacer.

La aplicación más básica es para medir ancho de pulso de un tren de ondas cuadradas (rectangulares más bien).

Pueden ser una alternativa a un pin de entrada analógica, si uno transformadorrma el nivel de tensión que quiere medir a un tren de pulsos de frecuencia fija y de ancho de pulso variable (proporcional al valor de la señal).

También te puede servir para medir período (como si fuera un frecuencímetro).

en fin, cualquier señal de la que quieras medir parámetros temporales.

Saludos


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 17, 2007)

hola Ardogan,
bueno todo lo que me dices es cierto, pero el problema es que no se que tiempo o periodo me da el timer si por ej mi prescala es de 1 y cuando activo el timer el pulso comienza cuando se esta terminando el ciclo o modo que haya escogido, no se como funciona y nose si la captura en este caso me dara errada, mas o menos ese es el problema que tengo, si tienes al gun ejemplo que pueda servirme de guia te lo agradeceria.

muchas gracias por tu ayuda



saludos


----------



## bactering (Oct 18, 2007)

adjunto unos programitas para la captura con el 876. No te será dificil adaptarlo al 877. O si quien sabe.


----------



## bactering (Oct 18, 2007)

Adjunto las subrutinas que están en el progrma por si quieres probarlos


----------



## raul marquez (Oct 19, 2007)

muchas gracias bactering, mirare tu programita y me guiare con el y despues te cuento


saludos


----------



## GaboRojo (Sep 25, 2008)

hola, cual es la diferencia entre cada uno de los archivos .asm del primer archivo adjunto? es que unos dicen que el programa no funciona correctamente, creo que es por las subrutinas, y otro tiene un comentario acerca de unas lineas que fallan.

Gracias


----------



## Charcos (Nov 28, 2008)

Buenas tardes, 

Estoy tratando de hacer funcionar un programa que involucra las entradas análogas y la visualización en un LCD de 20x4.  Lo curioso es que simulandolo en el Proteus si trabaja, pero cuando lo llevo a protoboard no.  No se que prodré estar haciendo mal.  Si alguien le ha sucedido algo similar o tiene experienca con esto y me pude ayudar, apreciaré mucho esa colaboración.  El Pic utilizdo es el 16F877A con un XT de 4Mhz.

Cordial saludo,


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 28, 2008)

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.com/PICC.php en esta pagina hay links que muestran como manejar el modulo ccp en modo captura


----------



## marquez182 (Ago 8, 2011)

Gracias a todos por la informacion tambien me dejaron de tarea un ejemplo paraceido gracias...por compartir esto. saludos.


----------

